# Sweeping in WV



## raleighsnowngo

I need a couple of sweepers in West Virginia and am having trouble locating some. Any takers?


----------



## rsweeper

Are you looking to buy, rent, sub contract?


----------



## raleighsnowngo

I am looking to subcontract lot sweeping services in 4 cities.


----------



## wva

raleighsnowngo;1263510 said:


> I am looking to subcontract lot sweeping services in 4 cities.


what cities details please


----------



## EZSWEEP

must be mirror lawn or usm . Dont sweep for these ash monkeys.


----------



## raleighsnowngo

No, we are not National Brokers (also translating into making local folks who do the actual work- BROKE). We completely agree with your assessment of ML and USM as well as others. Word on the street is that Walmart just fired USM and other National broker deals are crumbling everywhere.

Looking for someone in these areas: Beckley, Morgantown, Parkersburg and Lexington. WIll be happy to answer any questions- HONESTLY and forthright.


----------



## raleighsnowngo

Our company is Wright Group LLC and we are slowly branching out. Go to www.wrightgrouponline.com to see our services. We have been operating for 20 years and cover most of the Southeast with actual operations in NC, SC and GA.


----------



## rsweeper

raleighsnowngo;1264166 said:


> No, we are not National Brokers (also translating into making local folks who do the actual work- BROKE). We completely agree with your assessment of ML and USM as well as others. Word on the street is that Walmart just fired USM and other National broker deals are crumbling everywhere.
> 
> Looking for someone in these areas: Beckley, Morgantown, Parkersburg and Lexington. WIll be happy to answer any questions- HONESTLY and forthright.


Where and when did you here USM was fired. As in everything everywhere? This will be great news to everyone if it is true. Maybe Walmart has seen the light, and is tired of crap work, and complaints. Hope this is true for all.


----------



## raleighsnowngo

We have some contacts in outlying areas that have been asked to take back the contracts given to USM so it may not be true Nationally- though it should be. The stores I look at look worse every week.


----------



## rsweeper

Was that for snow and sweeping only or power washing and landscape also? Sounds like USM cant find the people to do the job so walmart is getting rid of them there. See as I have posted before, dont work for them and they will be gone! hope this trend keeps up!!!


----------



## raleighsnowngo

Lot sweeping and snow for sure.
I still need to find sweepers for the WV areas. Just a couple of properties in each area.
Anyone want to talk?


----------



## LotandLand

raleighsnowngo;1264166 said:


> No, we are not National Brokers (also translating into making local folks who do the actual work- BROKE). We completely agree with your assessment of ML and USM as well as others. Word on the street is that Walmart just fired USM and other National broker deals are crumbling everywhere.
> 
> Looking for someone in these areas: Beckley, Morgantown, Parkersburg and Lexington. WIll be happy to answer any questions- HONESTLY and forthright.


I have worked for the Wright Group for a couple years now. I Had some National Broker Accounts in the past - I will Never work for them again.. All the paperwork, verification numbers, store stamps and other BS that is intended to NOT Pay the contractors! 
Been there, done that. 
The Wright Group is by far my Largest account. I do a LOT of work for them and None of the BS that goes along with these Brokers! 
Just have to do a Good job for a good rate - Keep in touch as needed and the checks come... 
Honestly, a Very Large portion of my business has been given to me by Wright Group and I am not complaining at ALL... 
If anything, I Want MORE properties with them! 
---- Hey - Give me MORE!!0------

As for USM and ML (Along with Many other brokers) - I agree - STAY AWAY and we Will get our contracts back from these Crappy National Brokers! 
Someone keeps taking these contracts and its bringing the industry Down!
Stay away from those guys....

My 2 cents...

Thanks


----------



## fci

LotandLand;1264395 said:


> I have worked for the Wright Group for a couple years now. I Had some National Broker Accounts in the past - I will Never work for them again.. All the paperwork, verification numbers, store stamps and other BS that is intended to NOT Pay the contractors!
> Been there, done that.
> The Wright Group is by far my Largest account. I do a LOT of work for them and None of the BS that goes along with these Brokers!
> Just have to do a Good job for a good rate - Keep in touch as needed and the checks come...
> Honestly, a Very Large portion of my business has been given to me by Wright Group and I am not complaining at ALL...
> If anything, I Want MORE properties with them!
> ---- Hey - Give me MORE!!0------
> 
> As for USM and ML (Along with Many other brokers) - I agree - STAY AWAY and we Will get our contracts back from these Crappy National Brokers!
> Someone keeps taking these contracts and its bringing the industry Down!
> Stay away from those guys....
> 
> My 2 cents...
> 
> Thanks


Nice to see someone talking nice about a large company. Hope it's true, we need better national/ reginal companies


----------



## LotandLand

fci;1264442 said:


> Nice to see someone talking nice about a large company. Hope it's true, we need better national/ reginal companies


Well - Keep in mind that The Wright Group has personally serviced Many Big accounts for 15-20 years now. 
They get it... They do it (Work) and have for years....
Not just out to take money and screw everyone... 
I do Kohl's, Target's, Home Depots and many others for them. 
Never had to deal with the STUFF that national brokers make us do for them. 
I am going on the record here and saying - They Are a good company to work for! 
I am happy with them.
I wish these locations they are wanting covered were in my area. I would take them in a second.

I know a Lot of companies that work for The Wright Group. I am sure if anyone wants to check them out the poster here would give a Big list of happy contractors... 
Again - My history with them has been great and I personally know of others that are as well...

Down with the BAD Brokers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whsiii2000

*wv sweeping*

May be interested in the Beckley wv area


----------



## clcms

*go away USM!!!*

I'm in Central Ky and losing 4 Walmart sweeping contracts to Usm as well as 2 lawn and landscape contracts. I would like to hear more about the "word on the street" about Walmart firing Usm. Those 6 contracts were a big hit on my gross income but I will survive. I am like many of you,I'm going to stand my ground and not work for Usm. It sure would be nice if Walmart fired them SOON! ussmileyflag


----------



## home rescue

Go ahead lotandland, make money for wright. Does wright even own a piece of equipment. I would rather set my own prices and make all the money, not let another company make money just for sending a bill.I lost a large lawn and snow contract to a cleaning company that doesn't' own a mower or snowplow, said they would contract out the last contractor to take care of property (which is me), they can go pound sand among other things.Thanks for lowballing local companies, just to make a few dollars. What ever happened to quality of work.? How much of my profit you want mr. wright services?


----------



## LotandLand

home rescue;1276301 said:


> Go ahead lotandland, make money for wright. Does wright even own a piece of equipment. I would rather set my own prices and make all the money, not let another company make money just for sending a bill.I lost a large lawn and snow contract to a cleaning company that doesn't' own a mower or snowplow, said they would contract out the last contractor to take care of property (which is me), they can go pound sand among other things.Thanks for lowballing local companies, just to make a few dollars. What ever happened to quality of work.? How much of my profit you want mr. wright services?


LOL - Yes he does own equipment. I even lease some of it... 
Yes he makes money and I do as well... So its all good by me... I am certainly NOT a lowballer... I am in business to Make $$.... 
I am sure Wright does as well... Anyone here wanting to work for nothing?

You all need to watch out for National Crappy as5 brokers that everyone is talking about in these forums... 
When a company gets some locations they cannot service and asks to contract them out - Does Not make them a USM or a Springwise.... 
Ignorant post above....


----------



## LotandLand

clcms;1266715 said:


> I'm in Central Ky and losing 4 Walmart sweeping contracts to Usm as well as 2 lawn and landscape contracts. I would like to hear more about the "word on the street" about Walmart firing Usm. Those 6 contracts were a big hit on my gross income but I will survive. I am like many of you,I'm going to stand my ground and not work for Usm. It sure would be nice if Walmart fired them SOON! ussmileyflag


Here is info about USM and Wal-Mart

http://worldsweeper.com/Industry/USMWalMartDissolved4.11.html

They are Done!!! 
USM is fired!!! 
Go get your Wal-Marts back!!!


----------

